# Swamp Cooler in Basement



## jboles (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello All,
I have a client that currently has an HVAC vent in his basement that used to connect to the forced air heater - they have since installed radiant heat with our recent remodel.
He wants me to install a swamp cooler and connect to that duct in the basement which would blow the 65 degree basement air in to the upstairs (Ranch single story) living area and bedrooms which would then recirculate the air to the basement via the stairwell that leads to the basement.
My questions is, will this work, and will the swamp cooler further cool the 65 degree air making colder air to cool the house?
The idea seems reasonable, but I am not an HVAC pro.
Also, I cannot find any code violations in the .gov database for HVAC about installing a swamp cooler in a basement. 

Thanks in advance for the insight.
JB


----------



## lzenglish (May 22, 2010)

Keep in mind evaporative cooling, is very different than direct expansion cooling, and needs to be designed accordingly. While DX cooling removes moisture in the air, Evap Cooling Adds Moisture to the air. And, if this client does not live in a low summer humidity State, it would be very hard to use a direct evap system, and remain comfortable. The existing Dx system ducting size, will probably be too small for the evap system, as the evap system needs 100% exhaust, to be effective. If in fact this old duct work is large enough for the increased CFM, and you use ceiling UPDUX type ceiling vents to exhaust supply air to the attic, and the local RH is low enough, It could work out. IMO


----------

